# My little puppy Tazz :-(((



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

In loving memory of my sooo cute pappy Tazz.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss... may I ask what happened?


----------



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

:rip::rose: My little puppy.
Such a short life. No summer, no winter, no holidays, no swimming in the water etc.

I could cry and cry and cry ....

I am so sorry, but i can't find the right words.

She has a grave in my garden with a lots of roses. 

I miss her so much :-(((

She was born on 13.04.2012 and died 14.07.2012. A very very short life.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am so, so, so sorry you lost your little baby so soon... it's definitely not fair. Sending healing thoughts your way... again, so sorry... I can't imagine.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  Rest in peace Tazz :halogsd:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am sitting on the couch next to Wild Wolf and we are both in shock.... I am so, so, so very sorry you have to go through this...... there are no words.... I am so sorry.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a tragedy, I'm so sorry. She certainly looked happy and brought much joy to the world


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Iam so sorry, too brief a wee little life.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, how heartbreaking. So fortunate you had each other for the time she was here. You look like such an awesome owner. She was a stunning pup!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I am so sorry, he was a gorgeous puppy and clearly well loved and very well trained.


----------



## gsdw/me (May 17, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. I had seen the video of you training Tazz a week or so ago and was very impressed with both of you. I am sure he truly enjoyed the time he was with you. Again I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Did he get sick? I'm SO sorry for your loss. Xerxes is 4 months old. I'd be devastated if anything happened to him. It's one thing when they lead a full happy life when you have to let them go but one so young. /hugs


----------



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the nice answers.

@ Nikitta

She is killed by another, very aggresive dog. Very bad people moved to the village 2 years ago from holland. Their dog bites people, dogs etc.
So often the police was there and the office from the town ( responsible for such people and dogs) did nothing.

They can't hold the dog on leash, the dog does not listen to them, they are incompetent for a dog. They make everywhere trubble.
They leaved holland, because they had there very big probplems like here.
They hate other people.

I hat such people!

My Tazz has no chance.
We were walking down the street ( Tazz was on 1,50 m leash) and suddenly runs this dog to us and bites her so extremly, that her neck was directly broken.
I hit the dog, the owner was amused and did nothing!
I run home, but it was too late. My little doogy died directly.

Now, my advovat will do everything, what is possible. But all this comes too late for my little doggy.



I have no words for such people. I am sorry. 
Wish you a nice weekend.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh no! God, I'm SO sorry. Oh what a horrible thing to have to go through. I'm crying so hard right now it's hard to type. I'm so sorry if I in any way forced you to relive those horrible moments by asking if he was sick. I'm so sorry.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

oh my, so sorry to hear that  im not familiar with the laws in germany), can you sign a complaint against the dog? perhaps other dogs suffered the same fate, how unbelievably irresponsible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my heart goes out to you, BIG HUGS OOOOOO.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

WoW! That is scary  as I said before sorry for your loss :rip: Little Tazz


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so sorry I can't even imagine what you are going through.....Tazz was beautiful....


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Es ist schrecklich, was passiert ist...
Ich bin auch sehr traurig für Sie.

It is terrible what has happened...I am also very sad for you.

:rip: Tazz


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i am so so so very sorry..i am crying too as writing this i cant believe what happend. just awful RIP lil Tazz was a beautiful puppy i hope you get justice for the awful crime


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

How awful to have to go through that. But it looks like Tazz had a wonderful life even if it was way too short. What kind of people are these neighbors of yours? They sound mentally disturbed. So very sorry for you.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I am so so so so very sorry for your loss. That was my worst nightmare and i am so sorry you have to live it. What a short life for a sweet pup. I hope your tazz gets justice. Just know its not your fault. And my prayers are with you in your time of need.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Meine Gedanken sind in dieser schweren Stunde bei Dir.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

How sad! I am sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss. I hope your lawyer can get justice for you and your puppy and prevent this from happening to anyone else.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I cannot believe people could be so cruel to actually be amused at watching their dog kill someones puppy. What low life scum. I hope you get some legal satisfaction. I know it won't bring your pup back but something has to be done to stop it from happening again. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

(Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut, aber..)

Mein herzlichstes Beileid zu dem tragischen Verlust

May you find justice for Tazz and help prevent this tragedy from happening to others and their pets.


----------



## Gmork89 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear about your pup, that's such a terrible thing to have happen. I hope the people responsible pay hard.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I am so sorry. That is horrible. What are the animal cruelty/vicious animal laws where you are? I hope the owner of the vicious dog is prosecuted to the fullest extent, and the dog euthanized. I'm sorry, but dogs that go around biting people and killing puppies is not a dog that needs to live in civilized society.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That's terrible! I'm sorry this happened to you, rest in peace Tazz!!!


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Ich bin mit Google übersetzen. Also, bitte entschuldigen Sie eventuelle Fehler. Tut mir so leid für Ihren Verlust. Sie war so schön und offenbar sehr liebte. RIP Tazz.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I hope you get justice for Taz


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry, that is terrible. You must be so upset and I hope the law does something even tho it won't bring Tazz back maybe a nother dog will not be hurt.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh my Gosh, that is terrible, he was such a cute puppy, I'm thinking that dog needs to have an accident.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

It was just the other day I was watching your training videos of him. This is devastating. I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Tazz. May justice be yours. RIP darling puppy.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Katrin, es tut mir aufrichtig leid was mit deinem kleinen Puppy passiert war. Ich kann es kaum glauben. Hoffentlich werden die Uebeltaeter wegen dem heftig gestraft. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid. R.I.P.kleiner Tazz


----------

